
Ask HN: Where to apply for SF/SV startup jobs? - aphextron
What&#x27;s the best way to find job openings nowadays without dealing with recruiters?
======
RNeff
At the top of Hacker News is a jobs tab, for YC funded companies. One the
first business day of the month, Hacker News has a "Who is hiring" thread.
Just search for the city names. Indeed.com, Simplyhired.com, Monster.com,
LinkedIn.com are job boards that can be searched by location, try 25 miles
around Palo Alto. Make a sign about 2 feet square with "Hire Me" and a less
than 10 word resume. During lunch, set it on an outside table at a restaurant
on University Ave, or in the Mission District. Subscribe to the
[https://www.startupdigest.com/](https://www.startupdigest.com/) to get weekly
email on startup focused events. Go hang out.

